# Dimethocaine



## Aeon Psyche

Hi, do you guys think this would be a nice compound? (3-diethylamino-2,2-dimethylpropyl)-4-aminobenzoate ?


----------



## Hammilton

is this now available as an RC?  I knew it was going to be soon, but i hadn't seen that it was actually available yet.

Yes, it's not bad- however, be careful with dosing too high because too much local aneasthetic + your heart is a bad combination.  If you're going to have problems being careful with it, I'd avoid it.


----------



## Riemann Zeta

Wow, this is a shockingly bad idea.  If individuals are that desperate for a cocaine-like DAT inhibitor, there are many, many better options than a local anaesthetic with some DAT-mediated side effects.  A compound like this--if ab/used for psychostimulant purposes--just screams cardiotoxicity.    

Personally, I would much rather have an amphetaminergic transporter substrate than a DAT inhibitor, but to each his own.  If you want a DAT inhibitor, some of the cathinones that have limited substrate-like activity (e.g. ethylcathinone) would be a decent choice.  The best choice for a non-tropane cocaine-like DAT inhibitor would be a desoxypipradrol compound: desoxypipradrol itself for extra long-lasting activity or methylphenidate for extra short action.


----------



## Hammilton

I've used it, and it's not bad.  It really worries me that cocaine afficianados are going to start using this as a replacement.  It is not.  It's a unique stimulant that really has to be treated with respect if you don't want to overdose from it.

This is probably the closest thing to a cocaine replacement, at least in terms of effect and duration, that I've tried.

What I really hoped to see was an analogue minus the aromatic amine.  AFAIK, this is metabolized into PABA or some close relative as well- which doesn't bode well for a large scale introduction.  How many people know if they're allergic to PABA?  Not many.  And how many would know if they're pseudocholinesterase mutants?  Probably even fewer.

I hope that serious warnings are issued along with the sale of this.  It's kind of nice for occasional use, but that's it.

The only benefit I can see is that, like cocaine and procaine, it should have the local vasoconstricting properties which, is actually good for occasional intranasal use as it prevents a really rapid flood into the entire body, which should help to limit toxicity (the same way it helps reduce cocaine toxicity- though it's very damaging for long term use).


----------



## Riemann Zeta

While I think that human use of this compound (as a stimulant) is a bad idea, the compound does interest me from a chemical perspective.  By all structural logic, this shouldn't be a DAT inhibitor, at least certainly not one with a cocaine-like profile.


----------



## Hammilton

Has the ratio of monoamine reuptake been discussed here before?  Is it even known?  I have very little experience with cocaine, so my comment that it was similar should be taken with an Irit-sized grain of salt.

IIRC, though, in 3D this overlays with cocaine really well.  I think amines are most distant at something like .7A, but I'd imagine that dimethocaine, being more flexible could fit into the same pocket quite well.  Or maybe not.


----------



## Riemann Zeta

You are dead right about the molecular overlay.  I just did a comparative molecular field analysis of the energy-minimized conformations of both cocaine and dimethocaine--I am astounded how well the isosteric volumes of the two respective molecules correlate.  If the board still supported attachments, I would post the rendered 3D picture of the overlay.


----------



## Hammilton

I just hosted it at imageshack.us






wtf why doesn't a .jpg show???

anyway, here's the link: dimethocaine on cocaine


----------



## MurphyClox

Yep, I made an overlay, too and it looked quite similar to Hammilton's results. The similarity is astonishing.
Now think about the differences in both molecules:
- What serves the para-amino group for in dimethocaine (and some of the other local anaesthetics)?
- What's the effect of cocaine's methylester?

- _Murphy_


----------



## LuxEtVeritas

Ham

what was the correlative potency as you saw it?


----------



## Hammilton

I think it's something like 1/4 as potent, half at most.  Problem is that aneasthetic potency is equal.  On paper as I recall, anyway.  From using it, it's hard to say, I have little cocaine experience, and who knows how heavily it was stepped on.  Considering that most of the cocaine out there has lidocaine added, this problem substantially more dangerous than street coke.


----------



## explorer83

But, even if it is a quarter as potent, I've never had anywhere near pure cocaine, i'm sure. So probably 1/2 or 3/4 of the cocaine that I'm used to.


----------



## Hammilton

I did some more looking, and this is just as good as many of the cocaine analogues that are being pumped out with even less potency and same aneasthetic potency (or higher potency but equally higher aneasthetic potency).


----------



## explorer83

Hammilton said:


> I did some more looking, and this is just as good as many of the cocaine analogues that are being pumped out with even less potency and same anesthetic potency (or higher potency but equally higher anesthetic potency).



I will find out soon how it compares to cocaine. Any ideas on ROA? I assume insuffulation would be safe and preferred due to its similarity to cocaine and it's local anesthetic properties.


----------



## Hammilton

That's how I did.


----------



## ascii.cnt

This looks interesting, indeed...

I found sources (text! not mat  ) saying it's about the same as potent as cocaine. But that was just found somewhere while quick-searching; no reliable sources of information i guess.

Anyway, i got a decent feeling that some more cocaine-like substances will appear on the "rc"-market in the next months/years. From a vendor's point of view that would be quite economic, as this might have a positive effect on the customer retention - for the vendors of course.


----------



## wungchow

i remember a thread awhile back where someone overlaid clofenciclan w/cocaine, with astonishing similarity






^my guess is that this guy wont have nearly as potent local anaesthetic effects (no ester or amide)


----------



## explorer83

Hammilton said:


> That's how I did.



Care to elaborate any more on duration and potency/effects? You're the only person I've read about using it and I have some on the way. Thanks!


----------



## Bella Figura

I'd also like to know more about the subjective effects and dosages used if possible


----------



## Hammilton

wungchow said:


> i remember a thread awhile back where someone overlaid clofenciclan w/cocaine, with astonishing similarity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my guess is that this guy wont have nearly as potent local anaesthetic effects (no ester or amide)



Yeah, I did that.  Clofenciclan and cocaine and dimethocaine all overlay very well in 3D.


----------



## explorer83

Care to elaborate any more on duration and potency/effects? You're the only person I've read about using it and I have some on the way. Thanks!

I did see the other thread where you mentioned them being so similar in 3D.


----------



## Hammilton

I've gone over this somewhere.  Let me see if i can find a link.


----------



## Joe75

I tryed The dimethocaine recently. I used doses from 25 to 75mg at once and 150mg over two hours. I didn´t notice any effects, maybe a litle bit but could be placebo. Even the local anestetic effect was not very strong. I have a high tollerance to stimulants but i have a stronger effect from 30mg methlyphenidat.
The supplier is known as very reliable.


----------



## Nagelfar

Hammilton said:


> Considering that most of the cocaine out there has lidocaine added, this problem substantially more dangerous than street coke.



'than'? I'd think how common lidocaine is added, those with experience with street cocaine needn't worry about the 1/4th potency of dimethocaine but equal anesthetic strength, as many have likely dealt with that with "coke" itself I'm assuming?


----------



## Hammilton

Yeah, but I think it's more like 50% potency


----------



## explorer83

Hammilton said:


> Yeah, but I think it's more like 50% potency



But is it 50% potency of 100% pure cocaine or cocaine that you normally get? I'm still awaiting my order. I don't know enough about cocaine to know what % what I've had was, but I would guess that it has been stepped on enough times by the time it gets to me that it's 50% or less pure.


----------



## Hammilton

Do you think many researchers buy their coke on the street?

I mean, for study that is.  I dunno about personal use


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

Hammilton said:


> Yeah, but I think it's more like 50% potency





more like 25-30%. 300 - 400mgs was a decent dose, but it was missing something that coke has,.,,


----------



## Hammilton

That seems crazy high.  I never had any tolerance though, if that may be an issue.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

Hammilton said:


> That seems crazy high.  I never had any tolerance though, if that may be an issue.



Last time i had coke it was probably 3 or 4 years ago, definitely not tolerance. Unless tolerance doesnt go down over time.  

However i do seem to need more of most chemicals than the average person.


----------



## Repulse

Got 2 grams today. tried 70mg nasally, followed by 50mg more after 30 mins. and it pretty nice. Subtle like coke, but definately gives you some euphoria, stimulation and confidence. 

Duration seems to be 1-1½ hour. Not really a big in anaesthetic action IMO.


----------



## explorer83

I received today as well. 100mg seems to be a good dose with a duration of an hour to an hour and a half. I agree with Repulse. Very similar in effects to cocaine.


----------



## Hammilton

Okay good, I thought I was crazy for a bit when I heard 300mg being called a starter dose!


----------



## Excido

I got 1g of it today, gonna give it a test run soon. Anyone recommend a good starting dose? Its 98+% Pure Dimethocaine. Is intranasal the best route? or can I take it oral as well?


----------



## Repulse

After trying a few doses my notes on effect/dose/duration are as follows:

First/attack dose should be 100-200mg in bumps, taken over a short period of time (~15-20 mins) duration is 1½-2 hours for me and very coke like, but its not as potent, perhaps 50% potency of pure cocaine. Redoses can be done in 50mg bumps 1 hr at a time, that gives me the best effect atleast. 

Its a nice pure alternative to coke, but don't expect an MDMAish high, or something like meth. If you have reasonably pure cocaine available at a reasonable price, it'd probably beat dimethocaine (with its current pricing) but i'm sure the price and availability on dimethocaine or other interesting analogs will be better before long..


----------



## Joe75

I have some stupid questions about cocaine and the dimethocaine.
I have nearly no cocaine experience, its more than 10 years ago and i can barely remember it.

Doesen´t cocaine and dimethocaine have a strong anestetic effect on your tongue if you taste a litle bit on your finger (like in the movies)? Is it normal that i have only a litle anestetic effect and a strong chemical taste from the dimethacaine? 

Is it normal that i get stronger effects from 30mg oral methylphenidat than from 100mg nasal dmc? 
I think i feel some effect from the DMC on my heart but not on my brain.Is there somthing wrong with my bodys response to that chem, is 100mg to less for a the treshold effect? 
I thought that it should have a stronger DA reuptake inhibiting effect than the MPH?
(i guess i have the same batch as the others have)


----------



## explorer83

Methylphendidate is pretty strong, but 100mg of the DMCaine should produce effects, but everyone's brain is different.


----------



## phase_dancer

Can we have some discussion on the metabolism of dimethocaine? If, as Hammilton mentioned, the ester is cleaved via pseduocholinesterase, PABA and 3-(diethylamino)-2,2-dimethylpropan-1-ol would be the expected products. 

So then, are there any forseeable problems that could arise from repeated dosing and/or regular daily use? PABA, when taken as a supplement (for those without pseudocholinesterase deficiency) is recommended at ~400mg max/ day. However, having known a few coacaine users over the years, it's quite conceivable this level might be exceeded if dimethocaine was used as a replacement.

If the second metabolite is 3-(diethylamino)-2,2-dimethylpropan-1-ol, what sort of side effects could result high dosage use? Would it be excreted fast enough to avoid issues of toxicity? I believe there's been some research done on it as a possible anticancer agent, although from PubChem it appears it was inactive in all assays. The anion is also found as an ester in Syntropan (a parasympatholytic).


----------



## Hammilton

Does anyone know if Syntropan has stimulant activity?

I would be much happier if the para-desamino (??) version was being sold than plain old dimethocaine.  I would be amazed if it wasn't more potent than dimethocaine by a lot.


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Joe75 said:


> I tryed The dimethocaine recently. I used doses from 25 to 75mg at once and 150mg over two hours. I didn´t notice any effects, maybe a litle bit but could be placebo. Even the local anestetic effect was not very strong. I have a high tollerance to stimulants but i have a stronger effect from 30mg methlyphenidat.
> The supplier is known as very reliable.



that's quite a dissapointment. kinda like 4-f-cocaine..i had my hopes up for a good cocaine rc to hit the market..


----------



## Hammilton

I would have stronger effects from 30mg of methylphenidate too, but I can get really high on that.  Or I could, anyway.

Still, 150mg is not bad at all.  At least with this, if you're a jackass and don't measure, you're unlikely to die.


----------



## hamhurricane

what about legality, would this be considered an analog?


----------



## Hammilton

no not remotely, look at the structure.  There's nothing remotely similar scheduled.


----------



## Candy_Raver

Blew 150mgs in the first two lines, then two more 50 mg bumps over 30 minutes. This stuff feels alot like cocaine, but definately missing something. Total amount consumed was 250mgs. Anyone know what the comedown is like? I won't know until an hour later. 

Also anyone consider banging this stuff? I know its a bad idea, having banged cocaine before before, I am curious, but I don't want to be the first person to be banging a RC. If anyone goes that route, what dosage is required? 

I had a gram, split with a friend. He told me it also feels close to coke, but not quite. He also said, considering its 98+% pure, he needs less than acual coke. 

-PLUR


----------



## explorer83

I spread a gram over probably 5 or 6 sessions and never had a problem with comedown. It's pretty damn similar to cocaine, but neither is coke that mindblowing or great, either.


----------



## negrogesic

I wonder what dimethocaine's affinity is for the SERT.....

Methylphenidate definately has a high affinity for the DAT, but unlike cocaine has a very low affinity for the SERT. This may explain why methylphenidate is reinforcing, but is not as subjectively enjoyable as cocaine...


----------



## tathra

Hammilton said:


> no not remotely, look at the structure.  There's nothing remotely similar scheduled.



its been a while since i've read them, but i'm pretty sure the US drug analogue laws were intentionally written so vague that ANYTHING used to get high can be considered an 'analogue' in some way.  as long as its not intended for human consumption/use though, its all good.


----------



## hamhurricane

*Dimethocaine Report*

i had the opportunity to work with dimethocaine last night, given its an analog of cocaine (IMO one of the worst stimulants to ever hit the drug market) i was pretty impressed. in general i love DARIs like MPH and desoxypipradrol, but cocaine and MDPV both have such a skewed comedown:euphoria ratio that i would literally have to be paid in order to touch either of them again. 
dimethocaine was a lot more like MPH than cocaine, there was no rush per say but it left me feeling talkative, intellectually stimulated, and euphoric. the desire to re-dose was almost nonexistent, although more so than i would experience with MPH  (despite my hopes dimethocaine had a slightly longer - but overall similar duration to cocaine) there was a modest comedown (compared to MPH which has no come down only a feeling of tiredness) but none of the miserable cocaine comedown angst which has led me to avoid the stuff. 
the topical anesthetic effect was less pronounced than with cocaine but i would imagine most of the cocaine i have used was cut with lidocaine. i wonder what dimethocaine's oral bioavailability is?

overall a worthwhile chemical but it leaves much to be desired in terms of duration and potency. 

also, are topical anesthetics cardiotoxic at any dose or only at higher doses?


----------



## Nagelfar

explorer83 said:


> but neither is coke that mindblowing or great, either.



Speak for yourself  did a coke shot the other day for the first time in a while, it is a nice change from tar and still, though I can't afford it any more, coke remains my favorite "euphoria" of all drugs.


----------



## Chips

hamhurricane, how much did you take and how ?
I quite like methylphenidate myself.


----------



## hamhurricane

i did 200mg intranasally, since there is almost no rush anyway i would really be curious about taking this one orally


----------



## explorer83

Nagelfar said:


> Speak for yourself  did a coke shot the other day for the first time in a while, it is a nice change from tar and still, though I can't afford it any more, coke remains my favorite "euphoria" of all drugs.



Well, I've never shot it. I have the self restraint to do it occasionally intranasally but I don't have the same confidence with shooting, so Its not for me. I'm sure it would be amazing. I vow to do a speedball if death is immiment.


----------



## sxoxyvg

Any IV experience on this? Don't really have a lot and I'd love to shoot it has significant change in BA.


----------



## Ceres

the sample I aquired had a pronounced, room filling odour, which I quickly placed as mothballs, i.e napthalene, but I'm assuming it would be more likely 1,4-dichlorobenzene or something after looking at wikipedia and the IUPAC name of dimethocaine and putting 2 and 2 together to get 5 in the typical laymans manner, which I'm sure will infuriate the informed posters here...

Is this a likely contaminant (I haven't seen the synthesis described), if so should I be wary of consuming any more of the sample? Or is this just a normal odour for dimethocaine?

I found 40mg snorted in small lines over the space of 10 mins or so was very pleasant and had a good action on my mood for over an hour, but occasional tingling sensations in my fingers and oddly enough earlobes, which I would associate with peripheral vasoconstriction, make me very wary about using larger doses. The suggestions of doses around the 300mg mentioned above sound risky?!


----------



## introverted

Ceres said:


> the sample I aquired had a pronounced, room filling odour, which I quickly placed as mothballs, i.e napthalene, but I'm assuming it would be more likely 1,4-dichlorobenzene or something after looking at wikipedia and the IUPAC name of dimethocaine and putting 2 and 2 together to get 5 in the typical laymans manner, which I'm sure will infuriate the informed posters here...
> 
> Is this a likely contaminant (I haven't seen the synthesis described), if so should I be wary of consuming any more of the sample? Or is this just a normal odour for dimethocaine?
> 
> I found 40mg snorted in small lines over the space of 10 mins or so was very pleasant and had a good action on my mood for over an hour, but occasional tingling sensations in my fingers and oddly enough earlobes, which I would associate with peripheral vasoconstriction, make me very wary about using larger doses. The suggestions of doses around the 300mg mentioned above sound risky?!




does it smell like coke?


----------



## Ceres

introverted said:


> does it smell like coke?



My sample smells like mothballs, and is a fine greyish white crystalline powder, it's not like cocaine in any respect other than it's subjective effects on my mood. I like it, but for me it's expensive and nothing more than a one off novelty taster for the sake of the experience and satisfying my curiosity.


----------



## Mentat23

This guy says he shot it.
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91881
Seems like a bad idea.
As to smells, I can smell coke when people have it on them, I am very sensitive to the smell.  I detected no coke smell in the bag, but also definitely no moth balls either.  Also it far from fills a room.  Ask for another shipment from your supplier.  Also mine was fine powder pure white- greyish powder sounds like MDPx.

As far as results- split about 200 mg into lines and did about 20 minutes apart over an hour or so.  The drips were slightly numbing and tasted more like coke than the product had smelled.
Like weak coke, but actually seems easier on the heart.  MUCH less euphoria.  I am ampy.  I am warm.
As far as law- coke is schedule 2 so the analogue act applies here.  There seems to be some debate if it is a true analogue, but the act says "substantially similar" not "a chemical analogue" so my guess is it applies here, it's substantially similar.


----------



## Hammilton

You're ignorant.



> (A) Except as provided in subparagraph (C), the term controlled substance analogue means a substance -
> (i) the chemical structure of which is substantially similar to the chemical structure of a controlled substance in schedule I or II;
> (ii) which has a stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system that is substantially similar to or greater than the stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system of a controlled substance in schedule I or II; or
> (iii) with respect to a particular person, which such person represents or intends to have a stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system that is substantially similar to or greater than the stimulant, depressant, or hallucinogenic effect on the central nervous system of a controlled substance in schedule I or II.



Court has ruled that an analogue must be i and ii, not either or.

Also a ruling saying that iii can't stand on it's own or it becomes a counterfeit drug act, but that doesn't seem important here.



> As far as law- coke is schedule 2 so the analogue act applies here. There seems to be some debate if it is a true analogue, but the act says "substantially similar" not "a chemical analogue" so my guess is it applies here, it's substantially similar.



This is why you're an idiot.

i - produces a much weaker effect, but this might still be considered substantially similar.
ii - cocaine and dimethocaine do not have substantially similar structures.  If you find them to be substantially similar, you should start a strong stack of smart drugs.  selegiline + modafinil + piracetam + vincopectine + hydergine + methamphetamine

that should take care of _our_ problem.


----------



## Mentat23

I didn't mean chemically similar.  Although a lot of posts here say the 3d molecule is very similar, I'm no chemist though. 
Also, no need to call names.
I was under the impression that the two drugs had to be substantially similar in action.  Like - here, buy this from me, it's like doing coke.  Bang you violated the act.
Am I wrong?  I'm no lawyer.
Lastly, the analogue act pretty much seems to apply to ANYTHING you sell on the grounds that it gets you high.  What's similar really mean?
By the way notice it says i ii OR iii.  So if you just do iii (i.e. take this, it works like coke) than I think they got you.  
In my opinion it's best to treat them ALL like the act applies.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## explorer83

Mentat23 said:


> I didn't mean chemically similar.  Although a lot of posts here say the 3d molecule is very similar, I'm no chemist though.
> Also, no need to call names.
> I was under the impression that the two drugs had to be substantially similar in action.  Like - here, buy this from me, it's like doing coke.  Bang you violated the act.
> Am I wrong?  I'm no lawyer.
> Lastly, the analogue act pretty much seems to apply to ANYTHING you sell on the grounds that it gets you high.  What's similar really mean?
> By the way notice it says i ii OR iii.  So if you just do iii (i.e. take this, it works like coke) than I think they got you.
> In my opinion it's best to treat them ALL like the act applies.  Better safe than sorry.



I'm not going to get into the finer details of the law, but in general, anything that is sold as an illegal drug or as a replacement for it can get you in trouble even if it  doesn't behave similarly or have a related structure.


----------



## Mentat23

That's my understanding as well.  As soon as you say this get you amped, or knocks you out or makes you trip then you've broken the law.
The few online vendors the DEA busted the case was solely based on phone/email conversations discussing what the intended effects of the chemicals were.  Again, I am no lawyer, just interested as hell.  I may be right or wrong.
In another forum a large group of us were discussing MDPV and how it is an analogue of pyravalone(sp?) and that's a schedule v so it's cool.  In the end a few very wise people said the analogue chemical isn't the end all be all, they could easily say MDPV is "substantially similar" to a schedule I or II it's NOT an analogue of.
I agree with that myself.

Added note here- I had a HIGH desire to redose. I blew thru an entire gram in about 13 hours.  The more you do over a long period of time the more and more coke like it gets.  At the end I was chewing the hell out of my mouth and was kinda horny.  I still haven't slept since last night.
I do like it though, kinda fun every now and again.


----------



## tylerwashere

explorer83 said:


> I'm not going to get into the finer details of the law, but in general, anything that is sold as an illegal drug or as a replacement for it can get you in trouble even if it  doesn't behave similarly or have a related structure.



yeah (dont quote me on this....) but im pretty sure even if you have something like baking soda and its bagged up into 8ball bags and you're selling it as coke or something, you can still catch a charge. Someone correct me if im wrong...

btw:: Dimethocaine, i think ill stay away from this one, i havent ever really heard a good trip report from it.


----------



## Hammilton

Mentat23 said:


> Am I wrong?  I'm no lawyer.
> Lastly, the analogue act pretty much seems to apply to ANYTHING you sell on the grounds that it gets you high.  What's similar really mean?
> By the way notice it says i ii OR iii.  So if you just do iii (i.e. take this, it works like coke) than I think they got you.
> In my opinion it's best to treat them ALL like the act applies.  Better safe than sorry.



You are wrong.  Completely.

The courts have said that it must be I and II, and that iii can't stand on it's own either because then it's just a counterfeit drug act, which is not what it was intended to be.

Read the relevant case law and you'll then have a complete understanding of the law.


Regarding "here, it's like coke" that's not illegal.  At least not outside an analogue case.  In the US there exist lots of various counterfeit drug laws, which would apply if you claim something to be cocaine.

Regarding MDPV- if you think it's not covered by the analogue act you're an idiot.  Yeah, pyrovalerone is C5, so it's not covered as a pv analogue.  MDMA is CI, though, and MDPV will be considered an MDMA analogue act.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Er, less of the 'idiot' type language please...


----------



## Mentat23

Man, I'm still thinking the wording is so broad.  There's a lot of differing opinions all over the place for this stuff.
Honestly, unless you're a lawyer I would treat ANYTHING like the act applies to it and be careful of any mention of intention to consume ESPECIALLY if you are distributing in any way.
Also selling baking soda as coke does fall under a different law, TRUST me on this one.
But selling an RC and stating the EFFECTS are similar to coke would be skating really close to the analogue act, I'm sure of it, even if it's not an analogue of coke.
Again- this is from what I've read on Erowid, Wiki, and other groups.  I don't claim to know for sure.  You seem very sure though Hamilton so I'm curious if you are a lawyer or something, because this is all new to me and I'd like the best info possible.  Everyone seems to have a different opinion on this one.  Did the prosecutors in the big online busts have to prove the chemicals were analogues, or did they have to prove the vendors intended the receivers to consume or both?
Also- I don't know much about the specifics of the analogue act, but I'm far from an idiot.  No need to be so confrontational, calm down a little.  I'm trying to learn here, I've made NO claims that I am certain about these things, far from it.  Being confused by that broad ass stupidly worded law does not make me an idiot so don't be mean!


----------



## ZeXXX Rated

I'm curious as to whether dimethocaine produces tinnitus- "a bell ringer" when used IV. The guy from Drugs Forum says "even the rush was quite nice" but that's it really. I could really care less about the rush, I just enjoy that weird effect on sound and haven't been able to reproduce it with anything besides cocaine HCL.

I'm also curious as to the mechanism of this effect and was thinking one of you would be able to explain it to me. I've searched quite a bit and haven't been able to dig up anything useful.


----------



## Anonabyss

ZeXXX Rated said:


> I'm curious as to whether dimethocaine produces tinnitus- "a bell ringer" when used IV. The guy from Drugs Forum says "even the rush was quite nice" but that's it really. I could really care less about the rush, I just enjoy that weird effect on sound and haven't been able to reproduce it with anything besides cocaine HCL.
> 
> I'm also curious as to the mechanism of this effect and was thinking one of you would be able to explain it to me. I've searched quite a bit and haven't been able to dig up anything useful.



I've never tried dimethocaine, but I'd be pretty surprised if it didn't have the same sort of auditory effect. I've gotten the same effect from mephedrone before. What exactly do you mean by its mechanism; how the drug works in your brain in general or why the sound distortion happens?


----------



## ZeXXX Rated

Anonabyss said:


> I've never tried dimethocaine, but I'd be pretty surprised if it didn't have the same sort of auditory effect. I've gotten the same effect from mephedrone before. What exactly do you mean by its mechanism; how the drug works in your brain in general or why the sound distortion happens?



Really? How much mephedrone did you use to have that happen? I IVed up to 100 mgs maybe and didn't notice that effect at all, I did have a bit of tolerance and was at the end of my supply so that might have been it.

I am interested in both how it works and why it happens. Is it from dopamine or is it something else? I have some dimethocaine and some more mephedrone on the way in a couple weeks. So we'll see what happens eh?


----------



## Oxycontin160mg

I have been interested in dimethocaine. Although from what I read it is nearly as potent as cocaine but the dose to create euphoria is 10x greater than that of cocaine.


----------



## ZeXXX Rated

Oxycontin160mg said:


> I have been interested in dimethocaine. Although from what I read it is nearly as potent as cocaine but the dose to create euphoria is 10x greater than that of cocaine.



That just seems to be from that one line on the wiki page. It may be several times less potent than coke, but unless you're getting top quality shit it's probably not going to be weaker than the 20-30% pure crap that has circulated around my area.


----------



## Oxycontin160mg

Yea that is true, I guess they probably would be comparing it to pure cocaine


----------



## Hammilton

It's about 1/2 as potent as cocaine.


----------



## muzcore

has anyone tried washing this up and smoking it?


----------



## mafius

There is nothing like the real mccoy.

Get used to the fact.


----------



## ebola?

actually, it turns out that there are.


----------



## mafius

Name them.


----------



## ebola?

Ask Mobius Dick about his 'holy quaternary'.  It involves a cocaine-related DARI with greater affinity for SERT and less for NET than cocaine, a slightly longer duration, and all the rushy euphoria.  It's a WIN-something compound.

What makes coke so special?

ebola


----------



## mafius

Is this WIN-something compound available? At what kinda pricings?

What makes coke so special? Well, it is special on its own and you dont want to be too neurotoxic like WIN-something compound or Troparil?


----------



## egor

Would it happen to be WIN-35,428 you are thinking of by chance???


----------



## ebola?

^^^^^^^^
That sounds right, but I don't remember clearly.  Did a researcher with those initials invent a zillion DARIs, like Dr. JWH did w/ cannabinoids?



> Is this WIN-something compound available? At what kinda pricings?



No (not yet?).



> What makes coke so special? Well, it is special on its own
Click to expand...


Maybe, but what makes it special?



> you dont want to be too neurotoxic like WIN-something



Did you just declare a compound that you haven't ever heard of neurotoxic?  LOL, wut?

ebola


----------



## theotherside

For those of us who love coke but haven't seen any good stuff in awhile, I can say that dimethocaine is a good replacement. Like others have said, it didn't give me that initial rush of   beautiful energy that real coke does, but what it lacks at the start it makes up for in euphoria. I broke up a half a gram into 5 100mg lines and did one per hour. I maintained a solid euphoria that was like coke, but also not as strong or fiendy. It is a perfect buzz for a work night when you want to feel good but also need to get a few winks. I preferred it to MDPV, although I can say that MDPV is alot stronger.


----------



## mafius

So when dimethocaine is mixed with alcohol, what does it yield?

Dimethoethylene?


----------



## Coolio

Dimethocaine is not structurally similar to cocaine, so why would you think the human liver would be able to create "dimethoethylene"?


----------



## dread

Dimethocaine lacks the methyl ester group of cocaine which would allow for transesterification with ethanol to happen.


----------



## mafius

Dread,

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Hammilton

Coolio said:


> Dimethocaine is not structurally similar to cocaine, so why would you think the human liver would be able to create "dimethoethylene"?



it has little to do with close structural similarity.  A similar conversion occurs with methylphenidate when consumed with ethanol.  Dread has explained this.


----------



## Coolio

Hepatic transesterification of methylphenidate, eh? Thanks.


----------



## Nagelfar

Hammilton said:


> it has little to do with close structural similarity.  A similar conversion occurs with methylphenidate when consumed with ethanol.  Dread has explained this.



That instance may however be due to structural similarity, although the process of ethanol conversion itself may not be.


----------



## Hammilton

As I recall, a whole load of substances will have similar effects occur.  methylphenidate isn't very similar to cocaine.


----------



## vecktor

transesterification in vivo is commonplace


----------



## ebola?

> Hepatic transesterification of methylphenidate, eh? Thanks.



In another thread, Reimann-Zeta (the Bluelighter, not the function ) speculated that this process would for some reason be selective for the l-isomer.  Any idea of why this might be?  The wikipedia entry for ethylphenidate suggests greater selectivity for dopamine than the parent compound, explaining why my friend only likes it combined with alcohol (well, that and his burgeoning alcoholism :/).

ebola


----------



## correctly

any one have reports on side effects or some really good effects?
i just got a gram, hows the burn and drip?


----------



## mafius

If you got a gram, just do it and report your findings here.


----------



## hamhurricane

any thoughts on the oral bioavailability of dimethocaine? i try not to snort anything if possible (sensitive nasal membranes) i prefer to take things orally, especially since dimethocaine has no rush in the first place. also any thoughts on how it may combine with moclobemide with selegiline?


----------



## dread

Very probably inactive orally.


----------



## Nagelfar

hamhurricane said:


> any thoughts on the oral bioavailability of dimethocaine? i try not to snort anything if possible (sensitive nasal membranes) i prefer to take things orally, especially since dimethocaine has no rush in the first place. also any thoughts on how it may combine with moclobemide with selegiline?



If the oral BA is poor, plugging. Trust me, people have a knee-jerk reaction to the thought. But go to a pharmacy, get a box of one hundred, 100 unit, syringes, any gauge (say 29 so it sounds like you know what you're talking about, and use the word "insulin syringes" when buying them; just got to the pharmacy at a Walgreens or Walmart or any such place), get pliers and pull the needle off, then pull and twist the whole plastic needle holding part off (it hurts when administered)... back-load the dimethocaine in the syringe (pull plunger out and put the powder in), put the plunger back in and tap the syringe former needle head up so the powder falls against the rubber end of the plunger, and push the plunger up so there's no giant air pockets (but don't mash it in their tight so air can't pass through the powder) then draw up any kind of water, the purer the better though, saline is unnecessary, shake it briefly (lab grade dimethocaine should be fairly hygroscopic), insert the syringe to the hilt, lay on your right side (and a bit forward, with buttocks toward the air) and plush plunger down all the way, wait a few seconds, and viola! Administered a liquid rectal suppository that should hit you nice.


----------



## mr_jig_a_low

dimethocaine para-desamino analogue. What does this mean? whats the difference?


----------



## Twigs

mr_jig_a_low said:


> dimethocaine para-desamino analogue. What does this mean? whats the difference?


It means a version of dimethocaine without the "H2N"-group on the benzene ring




        ^ This group is removed


----------



## Hammilton

YEP - when this started showing up on vendors lists, I started contacting them telling them to stop selling dimethocaine proper and start selling the 4-deaminated analouge, which should have less propensity for hepatotoxicity.

There's a good chance it'll have less cardiotoxicity too.


----------



## mr_jig_a_low

Dimethocaine-para-desamino is supposed to be stronger. Is this true? euphoria/stimulant wise

para-chloro-dimethocaine is that the same thing? 

also said that 3,4 dichoro would be the strongest of the dimethocaine and clofenciclan. But you related it to a derivative to pcp. Could you elaborate on that please?

Are any of these substances even available? possible to make?? heard of someone making it?? 

Im looking for the strongest version dimethocaine euphoria/stim wise.


----------



## mafius

And what's gonna be the price difference between dimethocaine para-desamino and good ol' coke?


----------



## bighooter

so has anyone drunk alcohol while on dimethocaine?

and can you get high from it if you are on SNRI medication?


----------



## Jamshyd

I would certainly appreciate more experience reports with this substance.

Having tried 4-Fluorotropacocaine (and was intrigued, but not a lot), I'm definitely interested in this one. For some reason, cocaine analogues interest me, while other stims barely do. Maybe because I see the potential for these compounds to bring out something interesting out of peoples minds and hearts...


----------



## nuke

Cocaine does pretty much the same thing to me as MDPV...  That is, relaxes with no euphoria.  Duration is too short to really be useful.  Makes me angry too, unlike MDPV.

The papers are out there and myriad guys, you can probably answer your own questions about most of this stuff.  After this whole mephedrone stuff this is all kind of leaving a bad taste in my mouth.  Just go read the accounts on EADD.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Having a change of heart, after all this mephedrone stuff, I see? .


----------



## ebola?

Off topic:
which novel stimulants and/or empathogens hold genuine promise?
Given that racemic methylphenidate, cocaine, and mdpv all make me anxious yet fiendy...as do the tail-ends of bk-emphathogens...is there a DARI for this brother?


----------



## dread

I'd say http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTI-51 
but this is just a hunch


----------



## hamhurricane

well in a night some somewhat reckless celebration i mixed my daily 5mg selegiline with approx 300mg of dimethocaine and 50mg of o-desmethyltramadol. the selegiline did not potentiate the dimethocaine to any significant degree (although there is still a minute nagging stimulation which is preventing sleep) and it was not until much later in the night that i used the o-desmethyltramadol to try sedating myself - would this combo not share the same risks as cocaine and tramadol? 

risky or not it feels awful and i still cannot sleep.


----------



## nuke

Two research chemicals don't make a night.

It's hard to say.  o-DT has the has less of a seizure potential than Tramadol but more of a seizure potential than morphine.


----------



## hamhurricane

i never 'felt' like i was going to have a seizure, i just felt generally shitty. also this new batch of dimethocaine going around from a different vendor is stronger than first batch out - the color is slightly darker and the topical anesthetic effect seems more pronounced (eg i feel it immediately like with coke, whereas the first batch of dimethocaine would hurt when i snorted it and would take several minutes before the numbness set in) i have no doubt that in a blind insufflation test i could not distinguish this dimethocaine from cocaine, which is not exactly a complement considering i hate cocaine.


----------



## pofacedhoe

hamhurricane said:


> i never 'felt' like i was going to have a seizure, i just felt generally shitty. also this new batch of dimethocaine going around from a different vendor is stronger than first batch out - the color is slightly darker and the topical anesthetic effect seems more pronounced (eg i feel it immediately like with coke, whereas the first batch of dimethocaine would hurt when i snorted it and would take several minutes before the numbness set in) i have no doubt that in a blind insufflation test i could not distinguish this dimethocaine from cocaine, which is not exactly a complement considering i hate cocaine.



did it have a rush and were the effects better?

also if you hate cocaine why are you seeking something that is reported to have cocaine like effects (albeit weaker)? maybe stimulants are not what you need


----------



## hamhurricane

^^^
uh yes stimulants are certainly what i need and i am no stranger to them. i was interested in trying a novel compound which may have some advantages over cocaine in terms of duration and severity of comedown. i also hate MDPV but i tried MDPPP to see if it was better, its called curiosity in both cases the later compound was superior. 

also most of my friends are not in the RC 'scene' but like to use coke when they go out to socialize, i thought this drug would be less intimidating than the stimulants i generally use (eg desoxypipradrol) and might be something they would enjoy. 

also like coke this stuff really hurts your nose if you do it multiple days in a row


----------



## daddysgone

Hamhurricane

I too, find the euphoria/comedown ratio of coke to make its use essentially, unjustifiable.  In fact Im pretty sure Ive found this to be the case for every stim I;ve ever tried.  I had hopes that dimethocaine might be better in this regard, but so far it sounds like it isnt.

In your opinion, have u tried any stims which provide a reasonable euphoria/comedown ratio?  

That question goes to everyone here-Are there any stims which you arent kicking yourself for taking by the end of the night/next day??-DG


----------



## Mr.Obsidious

theotherside26 said:


> For those of us who love coke but haven't seen any good stuff in awhile, I can say that dimethocaine is a good replacement. Like others have said, it didn't give me that initial rush of   beautiful energy that real coke does, but what it lacks at the start it makes up for in euphoria. I broke up a half a gram into 5 100mg lines and did one per hour. I maintained a solid euphoria that was like coke, but also not as strong or fiendy. It is a perfect buzz for a work night when you want to feel good but also need to get a few winks. I preferred it to MDPV, although I can say that MDPV is alot stronger.



try mixxing the mdpv with the dimethocaine!!works wonders on the cerrebellum!!like 2parts dim.to 5 parts mdpv!have fun with it!!


----------



## bogdan_nad

what is the difference between shit cocaine (5%-10% purity) and dimethocaine? could be an alternative?

thanks


----------



## vecktor

bogdan_nad said:


> what is the difference between shit cocaine (5%-10% purity) and dimethocaine? could be an alternative?
> 
> thanks



one is material containing 5-10% cocaine
the other is a legal high with relatively unknown toxicology.

one is the devil you know one is the devil you don't
one is illegal the other is probably legal.

you pays your money and you take your choice.The better option is to purify the cocaine and fuck dimethocaine.


----------



## vecktor

Mr.Obsidious said:


> try mixxing the mdpv with the dimethocaine!!works wonders on the cerrebellum!!like 2parts dim.to 5 parts mdpv!have fun with it!!



dimethocaine 2 parts mdpv 5 parts 
ARE YOU SURE???

dimethocaine is very low potency 200mgs plus as a dose,
 MDPV is high potency the difference ia factor of 20 approx

by all appearances you are a dangerous moron.


----------



## nasir~

vecktor said:


> one is material containing 5-10% cocaine
> the other is a legal high with relatively unknown toxicology.
> 
> one is the devil you know one is the devil you don't
> one is illegal the other is probably legal.
> 
> you pays your money and you take your choice.The better option is to purify the cocaine and fuck dimethocaine.


i think he meant sth like "which offers more bang for a buck". 
but of course this 





> The better option is to purify the cocaine and fuck dimethocaine.


should certainly be the lesser of the evils.


			
				Mr.Obsidious said:
			
		

> try mixxing the mdpv with the dimethocaine!!works wonders on the cerrebellum!!like 2parts dim.to 5 parts mdpv!have fun with it!!


i have to agree with vecktor,
obviously you don't know what you're talking about. 
IF you really want to combine the two i would use <5% of MDPV


----------



## mafius

Price is still the deterrent factor.

Shitty coke is still better than dimethocaine.

Just my view.


----------



## bogdan_nad

vecktor said:


> one is material containing 5-10% cocaine
> the other is a legal high with relatively unknown toxicology.
> 
> one is the devil you know one is the devil you don't
> one is illegal the other is probably legal.
> 
> you pays your money and you take your choice.The better option is to purify the cocaine and fuck dimethocaine.



at my level of chemistry to purify is not a variant,

so, could be a decent alternative? or can be dangerous with bad long term effects?


----------



## mafius

It could be an alternative, wait for the price to come down.


----------



## daddysgone

bogdan_nad said:


> at my level of chemistry to purify is not a variant,
> 
> so, could be a decent alternative? or can be dangerous with bad long term effects?



You dont need any sort of chemistry skills or knowledge to purify coke.
You need acetone and coffee filters..thats all.


----------



## Amberthefrog

The principal of legal cocaine analogues scare the crap out of me /:


----------



## dread

Principal of cocaine analogues? Wow, what a job. Can I be the headmaster of cannabinoids?


----------



## mafius

I wanna b da disciplinarian of cocaine


----------



## Tryptamite

Anyone who knows a bit about chemistry think about rocking this stuff up?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Tryptamite said:


> Anyone who knows a bit about chemistry think about rocking this stuff up?



I was wondering about that too   

wish there were more trip reports on this stuff ,  sounds pretty interesting


----------



## Tryptamite

^Suppose somebody could throw 100mg of the stuff onto a spoon with some ammonia, but I doubt it would be that simple.


----------



## mafius

What would be called? Drack?


----------



## Hammilton

Assuming it's usually supplied as a salt, then adding some to baking soda and maybe applying a bit of heat will do the job.

pretty basic stuff, turning a salt to freebase


----------



## Tryptamite

Considering there are concerns that the substance might be more dangerous than coke if used at recreational levels would smoking the freebase dimethocaine be a very silly idea?


----------



## deekan

a member on another forum said he rocked up his dimethocaine. strangely though he said it turned out light green after adding baking soda for some reason...


----------



## Tryptamite

did he smoke it?


----------



## mafius

Will u turn green like hulk after smoking it?


----------



## deekan

Tryptamite said:


> did he smoke it?



he apparently said: 

"Upon smoking it yielded effects similar to cocaine, except with a slightly less pronounced rush"


----------



## Tryptamite

I think I will have to try smoke a rock. Maybe I'll rock up 200mg via ammonia method. Unless anyone can think of a valid reason why I shouldn't between now and the time I get my sample...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Tryptamite said:


> I think I will have to try smoke a rock. Maybe I'll rock up 200mg via ammonia method. Unless anyone can think of a valid reason why I shouldn't between now and the time I get my sample...



I'm very curious to hear the results of this experiment


----------



## Tryptamite

I will be sure to post them here. I expect to get my sample on Monday if not Tuesday. Stay tuned!


----------



## vecktor

Tryptamite said:


> I think I will have to try smoke a rock. Maybe I'll rock up 200mg via ammonia method. Unless anyone can think of a valid reason why I shouldn't between now and the time I get my sample...



mixing an ester with ammonia pretty quickly makes a simple amide particularly if you heat it.
possibly you should use another base, preferably a mild one like NaHCO3

I am not sure that smoking this stuff is a good idea because of the high channel blocking ability(local anaesthetic sodium channel blocking)  and the rapid high plasma levels that could be achieved by smoking it.


----------



## Hammilton

^  Right, but it shouldn't be any more dangerous than smoking cocaine (for what that's worth), especially given that cocaine is so commonly cut with lidocaine and other local aneasthetics without DARI activity.


----------



## Jamshyd

OMG, please please don't tell me someone is trying to make RC Crack!!!


----------



## mafius

This cracks me up! Hahaha...


----------



## theotherside

Anyone tried taking it orally? Like a 150/200mg bomb. Snorting it takes ALOT of time and energy to get all that powder down, and half way through my entire nasal passage and throught are completely numb.


----------



## Tryptamite

vecktor said:


> mixing an ester with ammonia pretty quickly makes a simple amide particularly if you heat it.
> possibly you should use another base, preferably a mild one like NaHCO3
> 
> I am not sure that smoking this stuff is a good idea because of the high channel blocking ability(local anaesthetic sodium channel blocking)  and the rapid high plasma levels that could be achieved by smoking it.





Hammilton said:


> ^  Right, but it shouldn't be any more dangerous than smoking cocaine (for what that's worth), especially given that cocaine is so commonly cut with lidocaine and other local aneasthetics without DARI activity.



More opinions please. I don't mind being the guinea pig but I'd like as much info as possible and unfortunately at the moment I'm not scientifically-minded/educated enough to go making sense of internet articles.



Jamshyd said:


> OMG, please please don't tell me someone is trying to make RC Crack!!!



Why does this horrify you so much? Are you similarly opposed to freebase cocaine, or is it the unknown aspect that frightens you?


----------



## Hammilton

a legal drug as addictive as crack is scary.  Look at all the idiots with mephedrone.


----------



## naginnudej

Tryptamite said:


> Why does this horrify you so much? Are you similarly opposed to freebase cocaine, or is it the unknown aspect that frightens you?


Try not to make an assumption about what other posters have/have not done. That is probably not why he posted the comment he did. If Dimethocaine freebase has a similar high to cocaine freebase then it has the potential to bring a serious amount of unwanted attention to the RC market through ODs, deaths, drug raids, etc... 

Don't be selfish. I mean that in the nicest way possible. 






Hammilton said:


> a legal drug as addictive as crack is scary.  Look at all the idiots with mephedrone.



.


----------



## Coolio

There's no such thing as 'unwanted attention to the RC market'. Unwanted by whom? Who can make that value judgement?

I personally want everything in the 'scene' you refer to to be as widely and publicly known, discussed, and tasted. Even by the authorities. Let them try to win the war on analogues, and they'll end up losing the war on drugs in the process.


----------



## Jamshyd

Tryptamite said:


> Why does this horrify you so much? Are you similarly opposed to freebase cocaine, or is it the unknown aspect that frightens you?


It horrifies me that people are so desperate, and also what hamilton said above.

I am opposed to crack cocaine because I think it is the most retarded thing after sniffing glue. I was given some free rocks once and after trying them a few times and finding myself feeling as though I'd sniffed glue, I dissolved them in some acid and IVed them to get a real rush. 

Now, don't take that as a suggestion to IV dimethocaine, seeing that its toxicity remains completely unknown at this point. 

Just saying, so you don't assume next time.


----------



## naginnudej

Coolio said:


> There's no such thing as 'unwanted attention to the RC market'. Unwanted by whom? Who can make that value judgement?
> 
> I personally want everything in the 'scene' you refer to to be as widely and publicly known, discussed, and tasted. Even by the authorities. Let them try to win the war on analogues, and they'll end up losing the war on drugs in the process.



It's a relative argument, I will give you that.

....and so is everything else that's not 'scientific fact'. Pull that card all you will, but _my_ definition of 'unwanted attention' (and I'm sure others share a similar sentiment) is derived from what I know: the past. Time and time again the authorities and public figureheads alike have spilled uninformed and inaccurate information to the masses that eventually leads to unfairly (once again, _subjective_) regulated substances.

I do hope for a better future where we win the 'war on drugs' where even the authorities end up tasting our treats; I just don't think making Dimethocaine into freebase is the way to do it. To each his own as they say....


----------



## Coolio

Like the civil rights movement, the only way for drug users to win this war is to take a stand and hold their line. Trying to keep this shit secret so you can get away with "legal drug" use is a a pussy attitude. We need people to get arrested and fight charges and appeal their way to the Supreme Court and win a few times.


----------



## scotty2captin

If dimethocaine is like week cocaine would it be possible to cut itwith other things to make it more like cocaine?  (for someone who has lost access i'm not tryin to sell) Could it maybe be combined with a more potent shorter acting drug? buphedrone maybe? Maybe cut it with some novacaine as well to increase the numbing effects?  Or am i just retarded?


----------



## Coolio

Just retarded. Don't cut drugs, for any reason.


----------



## theotherside

So does anyone have experience with dimethocaine orally? I wasn't impressed with railing it because of the amount you have to blow.


----------



## Coolio

I think orally dissolved in ethanol is, like cocaine, going to be the most worthwhile route of administration.


----------



## theotherside

Thanks coolio, I always look forward to your input. What do you think a good starting dose would be...maybe 150mg bomb?


----------



## Coolio

I haven't tried it, I dunno what the dosage is like. DARIs don't work on me so I'm only interested in dimethocaine for its pro-sexual effects on women. And when it comes to that, it's not been studied enough to consider it safe to use it the same way one would use cocaine to get women in the mood for sex.


----------



## dread

> one would use cocaine to get women in the mood for sex.



If you need cocaine to get women in the mood for sex... you should consider moving into a monastery


----------



## Coolio

Who said anything about need?

There's horny, and then there's brain-melting cocaine horny.

That's like making fun of a guy without erectile dysfunction for taking Viagra. You can ALWAYS want a bigger, harder boner. Just as a girl can always want to be that much hornier.

Without the drugs, how else are you going to snort lines off of her ass?


----------



## naginnudej

Coolio said:


> Like the civil rights movement, the only way for drug users to win this war is to take a stand and hold their line. Trying to keep this shit secret so you can get away with "legal drug" use is a a pussy attitude. We need people to get arrested and fight charges and appeal their way to the Supreme Court and win a few times.



I'll toast to that.

touche sir


----------



## scotty2captin

Coolio said:


> Just retarded. Don't cut drugs, for any reason.



hmm... then what about... combine for synergy?


----------



## mrjefferson

Why not just take the additives separately? By blending them together you can't guarantee a homogeneous mixture. Why make this stuff even more dangerous?


----------



## Jamshyd

^ To sell it, obviously.


----------



## Hammilton

Yeah, that's probably the most reasonable reason.  Unfortunately humans are largely unreasonable.  I once knew a kid who insisted on mixing his cocaine and heroin.  Not like in a spoon just before injecting.  If he had a gram of each, he'd take whatever algorithm was in his head, blend the powders together and when he wanted to use, he'd measure a bit out, and snort it.  I don't know how he determined how much cocaine to add to his heroin or vice versa, but as far as I know, it worked.  I know he's still alive, if still a degenerate junkie living in squalor.  Maybe he stopped when he started injecting, I don't know.  I don't have much experience with cocaine, but I can't imagine the powders were ever similar enough to make the mixture work well.


----------



## Waste_

Does anyone know if it degrades in water if left for long periods?


----------



## mafius

Looks like alot of vendors are looking at it to fool coke buyers. 

Buyers beware!


----------



## Waste_

Sorry to keep on about this, after digging through google for a while it seems Dimethocaine is quite soluble in water and shouldn't degrade, anyone have any information to back this up?


----------



## scotty2captin

Jamshyd said:


> ^ To sell it, obviously.



i have no intention of selling it as cocaine...   This was more theoretical but it just sounds dangerous to try to potentate this drug.


----------



## Mentat23

Heh.  I bought an eight ball a few months ago here in AZ.  It was rocked (in AZ any amount of coke overa gram should be pure, like a yellowish rock of the ki).  But it was white and the block had a strange seem up the side.  Anyway, it simply didn't get the job done.  Almost but not really.
I am now convinced it was dimethocaine (after buying and sampling) that someone had cut w/ a caking compound of some sort, like a starch.  
Don't misrepresent drugs u sell, very bad karma.

Also dimethocaine may be WORSE for your heart than cocaine, don't be a douche.


----------



## Hammilton

How about unbelievably, extremely unlikely?  Given the dozens of potential cuts, there's virtually nothing not less likely than dimethocaine.

It's also very, very unlikely that dimethocaine is more dangerous than street cocaine.  Pure pharmaceutical cocaine, probably.

For your brain?  Definitely not.


----------



## mafius

Mentat23,

It could be something else. I dun think its dimetho all 8g.


----------



## Choronzon333

Riemann Zeta;6839074

Personally said:
			
		

> Agreed! I dont see why so many people love cocaine.  Its ok but pretty weak compared to some nice dexedrine!


----------



## ebola?

speed has been stigmatized as being for hick-tweakers?
coke has been glamorized by the rich and famous who actually have means to do a lot of it?


----------



## pofacedhoe

ebola? said:


> speed has been stigmatized as being for hick-tweakers?
> coke has been glamorized by the rich and famous who actually have means to do a lot of it?



damn straight.

buphedrone is a decent dopamine reuptake inhibitor. if you want coke get coca tea- its relatively cheap the high is euphoric and your nose wont fall inside your tonsils

though even coca tea leaves me with a tight chest-


----------



## pofacedhoe

Jamshyd said:


> It horrifies me that people are so desperate, and also what hamilton said above.
> 
> I am opposed to crack cocaine because I think it is the most retarded thing after sniffing glue. I was given some free rocks once and after trying them a few times and finding myself feeling as though I'd sniffed glue, I dissolved them in some acid and IVed them to get a real rush.
> 
> Now, don't take that as a suggestion to IV dimethocaine, seeing that its toxicity remains completely unknown at this point.
> 
> Just saying, so you don't assume next time.



your logic is all over the shop- one minutue you dont like dopaminergic stimulants (before you say anything you wrote a whole thread complaining about this) the next minute your advocating the use of intravenous cocaine over smoking crack. it seems you have two different belief structures 

so cocaine injected feels like cocaine but crack feel more like glue sniffing? make more sense please

imma confused

mephedrone is horrible and a hard thing to stay away from, with all the crap cut "coke" we dont need more local anaesthics. after mephedrone users hearts could do with a break8)


----------



## agram

From my few experiences with extremely pure and uncut (roughly 90% plus, from the top of the 'drug food chain' and very crystaline in appearance) Cocaine HCL, there seems to be almost none of that speedy rush that shitty Cocaine provides. A wonderful experience, as I don't much like speedy rushes. Very little shaking, quite relaxing (paradoxically?) and much less 'fiending'. 

I was wondering if - despite the comparitive lack of potency - Dimethocaine provides more of that effect, rather than the speedy high of poor quality/cut Cocaine HCL? 

Any reports of a less speedy effect? I think it would be much more preferable to street/cut/impure Cocaine HCL. If it has a less speedy effect, slight ego boost but far less potency (I usually prefer subtle stims these days, if at all) then I think it may be extremely nice occasional alternative.

Would love to hear peoples opinions on this.


----------



## pofacedhoe

agram said:


> From my few experiences with extremely pure and uncut (roughly 90% plus, from the top of the 'drug food chain' and very crystaline in appearance) Cocaine HCL, there seems to be almost none of that speedy rush that shitty Cocaine provides. A wonderful experience, as I don't much like speedy rushes. Very little shaking, quite relaxing (paradoxically?) and much less 'fiending'.
> 
> I was wondering if - despite the comparitive lack of potency - Dimethocaine provides more of that effect, rather than the speedy high of poor quality/cut Cocaine HCL?
> 
> Any reports of a less speedy effect? I think it would be much more preferable to street/cut/impure Cocaine HCL. If it has a less speedy effect, slight ego boost but far less potency (I usually prefer subtle stims these days, if at all) then I think it may be extremely nice occasional alternative.
> 
> Would love to hear peoples opinions on this.



even pure coke in the form of coca tea comes on quick and can be very stimulating, just go for coca tea and add some citric acid, and you end up with a potent mellow cocaine drink that is calm euphoric and feels amazing if you dose right. mixing it with alcohol though is rough and yeilds speedy high and brutal crash


----------



## Hammilton

I dunno.  I've used high doses of coca tea and never got much of anything out of it.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Hammilton said:


> I dunno.  I've used high doses of coca tea and never got much of anything out of it.



does cocaine do anything positive/obvious for you? if yes then the coca tea was poor quality or you didn't have enough. when you make it strong (i use three heaped desert spoons of coca flour per cup and add some citric acid-it should be after filtering a dark red/brown colour) you can taste the cocaine on the back of your throat, if not then you haven't made it strong.


----------



## agram

Of course coca tea and good coke is stimulating, but not in such a confused manner as the cheap and nasty stuff that usually goes around. 

Now, I'm wondering if anyone who has tried Dimethocaine could answer my question? It sounds like it could be nice for a much more subtle experience on the odd occasion. When I do try coke, I never really want to get as high as it can get you. Can be far too much for me.


----------



## kosty

why have delete my comment ???

dimethocaine is strong ? May be combined with another substance?Does anyone know where I find packaged products, as the jump from the balt salt ! good prices?


----------



## daddysgone

kosty said:


> why have delete my comment ???
> 
> dimethocaine is strong ? May be combined with another substance?Does anyone know where I find packaged products, as the jump from the balt salt ! good prices?



I agree.  Why has his post been deleted?  Sure, it seemed to violate several of the rules here, but considering its completely incoherent gibberish, really what harm can it do?-DG


----------



## Oros

Well, does anyone know if the effects are similar? Haven't tried real coke yet so i can't tell...


----------



## girlygrrl

I think I'm too skittish to try dimethocaine but I was wondering if cutting it with mephedrone might yield a very coke-similar experience.  I only had coke once like 5 years ago and only did probably 100 mg of it so I don't remember exactly what it was like.

I am planning to try coca tea and possible coca quids at some point.


----------



## girlygrrl

pofacedhoe said:


> does cocaine do anything positive/obvious for you? if yes then the coca tea was poor quality or you didn't have enough. when you make it strong (i use three heaped desert spoons of coca flour per cup and add some citric acid-it should be after filtering a dark red/brown colour) you can taste the cocaine on the back of your throat, if not then you haven't made it strong.



It's possible you got decocanized tea which is basically the coca leaf decaf equivalent.


----------



## coffee23

Hi,

Is Dimethocaine legal in the UK still ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bella Figura

It is still legal in the UK I believe.


----------



## coffee23

whoremoaning said:


> It is still legal in the UK I believe.




Cheers. :D


----------



## joeyrr

coffee23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Dimethocaine legal in the UK still ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes it is still legal but for how longe?


----------



## MikeHawk

It took a public health crisis to get Mephedrone banned.  There's not even a trend graph for dimethocaine on Google trends.  I don't think this one will be banned for a long-while.  NRG-1 and MDAI are probably going to go next even though they're pretty rubbish.


----------



## hx_

MDAI is nice but the newspapers think its the new mephedrone already for some reason.

It isn't a stimulant but its a good drug none the less.


----------



## txern41

this is the shittiest most worthless substance my friend has ever tried. tried it first time and got sleepy and took a nap. 2nd time finished 1/2 g and same shit. absolutely, positively my friend reccommendS DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. HE REPEATS DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THIS.


----------



## Chips

txern41 said:


> this is the shittiest most worthless substance my friend has ever tried. tried it first time and got sleepy and took a nap. 2nd time finished 1/2 g and same shit. absolutely, positively my friend reccommendS DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. HE REPEATS DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THIS.



I more fell like he get bunk/mis-labelled product...


----------



## MikeHawk

hx_ said:


> MDAI is nice but the newspapers think its the new mephedrone already for some reason.
> 
> It isn't a stimulant but its a good drug none the less.



The RC market has turned into "where to find the next rave drug".  MDAI is not a rave drug at all.  I'm not saying it's a bad chemical but it's pretty unremarkable alone.  Even doses of 200mg fail to move me.  It does give me hella mydriasis though.


----------



## Oros

Oros said:


> Well, does anyone know if the effects are similar? Haven't tried real coke yet so i can't tell...



now i know, a friend told me  8)
And yeah, it's similar


----------



## daddysgone

MikeHawk said:


> The RC market has turned into "where to find the next rave drug".  MDAI is not a rave drug at all.  I'm not saying it's a bad chemical but it's pretty unremarkable alone.  Even doses of 200mg fail to move me.  It does give me hella mydriasis though.



Rave drug?? Raves?  That nonsense stills goes on?
Im imagining a bunch of 39 year old men with pacifiers who are trying desperately to pull their comb-overs into pigtails....not a pretty image.-DG


----------



## slackhands

Do not buy this crap! I had 2 grams and flushed all of it pretty much. You can't even make lines from it, as it just turns into glue. I did about half a gram and felt absolutely nothing, besides a numb mouth......


----------



## hx_

slackhands said:


> Do not buy this crap! I had 2 grams and flushed all of it pretty much. You can't even make lines from it, as it just turns into glue. I did about half a gram and felt absolutely nothing, besides a numb mouth......



One of my friends is suffering from the same problem -

The first 10g batch was fine, a few rubbery lumps of slight dampness but mostly fine and snortable. Although I didn't really notice the effects of Dimethocaine and I think its shit, he and his friends swear by mixing it with NRG-1! (a chemical I refuse to try cause it sounds so shit and dodgy).

The second 10g batch from the same vendor.. within a couple of seconds of removing any amount of powder from the bag it was turning damp with visible droplets of water forming around the edges. Unsniffable within ~0.5 seconds, it basically turned into a rubbery gluey gloop!


----------



## Slapdragonx

I can't recall the word, but I am assuming it is a substance that gathers water from the air quickly. Try not to do it in a humid environment.


----------



## atara

Slapdragonx said:


> I can't recall the word, but I am assuming it is a substance that gathers water from the air quickly. Try not to do it in a humid environment.



Hygoroscopic. And it's odd that it would be, considering the long alkyl chain.



> Rave drug?? Raves? That nonsense stills goes on?



Surprisingly, there are still kids in the world. Where do they all keep coming from, anyway?


----------



## jezebella

my experience of dimethocaine began with an email from the seller saying that he was giving me a g free because there'd been mixed reports and it seemed to work best if you took more. so, i ended up having 2g, in tablets (can't be doing with snorting, alas) and......... zilch. 

i don't remember what time period i took it over, but it was certainly gone in a day, and i have been using a lot of stims generally lately so that merits taking into account. overall though, for me personally, it did nothing at all. off to try the next RCs...


----------



## keytonius

In regards to Choronzon333's statement about dexadrine being superior to blow...we're all entitled to our opinion,but theres no accounting for taste!!Maybe if he railed up some yellow peruvian primo,which is rare to non-existant these days,I admit,he would see it as sirloin tip to dexadrine being bologna....we should not judge each others preferances;as the beauty of this site is to be free to wave our freak flags without being ostricized by the mainstream...my personal fave in the Ghetto Drug department is iv. ritilan and oxy,truely a delicious generic speedball...Keytonius


----------



## captan cucumber

i just coooked some up with baking soda (about 200 mg) and smoked it... not a good idea... i call it deathocaine... i got the worts headache i've ever had that lasted 3 days and went to the hospital on the 4th day with a freakishly high heart rate... doc said i could have died.


----------



## Cornishman

^^ Harsh beans Mr Cucumber. 

Stick to good ol' crack instead.


----------



## HorseyP

captan cucumber said:


> i just coooked some up with baking soda (about 200 mg) and smoked it... not a good idea... i call it deathocaine... i got the worts headache i've ever had that lasted 3 days and went to the hospital on the 4th day with a freakishly high heart rate... doc said i could have died.



What process did you follow and can you describe your finished product [edit: sorry don't think thats allowed?], read a report that its finishes up green? Also is baking soda likely to be what is required?


----------



## Ceres




----------



## C1873

I wont use dmc again its terrible sticky clumpy and quite frankly smeels like cat's piss.


----------



## slackhands

Did you get a refund C1873? It's utter bollocks what they've been selling. You can't even make lines out of it, and it sticks to bloody everything.


----------



## daddysgone

slackhands said:


> Did you get a refund C1873? It's utter bollocks what they've been selling. You can't even make lines out of it, and it sticks to bloody everything.



I have to point out the obvious here and state that the sticky nature of the batches being sent recently is almost certainly due to the humidity due to the time of year, and not an inferior product.   I have never ordered dimethocaine (nor will I), but I know that this time of year, many powders are likely to absorb a ton of ambient moisture and become sticky and hard to deal with-DG


----------



## Coolio

Get some food grade dessicant if you want to snort dimethocaine!


----------



## gmcleod958

For those of us who love coke but haven't seen any good stuff in awhile, I can say that dimethocaine is a good replacement. Like others have said, it didn't give me that initial rush of beautiful energy that real coke does, but what it lacks at the start it makes up for in euphoria. I broke up a half a gram into 5 100mg lines and did one per hour. I maintained a solid euphoria that was like coke, but also not as strong or fiendy. It is a perfect buzz for a work night when you want to feel good but also need to get a few winks. I preferred it to MDPV, although I can say that MDPV is alot stronger.


----------



## deadlydave73

is this dimethocaine worth buying?????


----------



## Coolio

deadlydave, that's something only you can decide for yourself. Personally, I don't like cocaine or MDPV so there's no point in me even trying dimethocaine really.


----------



## Nagelfar

Has it been answered whether dimethocaine has been IV'd by another? IV cocaine is the most intense rush and the most pure euphoriant I've ever personally experienced, and the most difference between IV and any other route of administration in terms of effects for a drug (rivaled only possibly by the difference between IV dilaudid and any other of it's possible RoA). So does IV dimethocaine have that "better than prope-dope" rush like coke?


----------



## naatural

was wondering just how quickly dmc absorbs moisture from the air? does the clumpiness set in in a matter of minutes, hours or days? thanks


----------



## 7zark7

naatural said:


> was wondering just how quickly dmc absorbs moisture from the air? does the clumpiness set in in a matter of minutes, hours or days? thanks



From what I have been told… minutes!


----------



## JacksonsJWH-018

*Has anybody else experimented with this chemical and can write about what it was like*

It seems to have been a while before anyone has posted about Dimethocaine any. Is it a clean high like cocaine is said to be?


----------



## vecktor

I think this thread has no place in ADD, what little promise it had has degraded to a what should I buy thread.
perhaps basic drug discussion is the place for it?


----------



## Hammilton

could you sever it where it gets bad?  I'd like to see more discussion of the clofenciclan / dimethocaine / cocaine similarities.


----------



## hx_

naatural said:


> was wondering just how quickly dmc absorbs moisture from the air? does the clumpiness set in in a matter of minutes, hours or days? thanks



Ocassionally can be seconds, literally I've seen water dropules forming within about 5 seconds of a small amount of powder being removed from the bag!


----------



## tvas22

this has apparently already been detected in various headshop available legal high type products... I won't link to the pic as it tells you which product has them and i guess from that it could be sourced. but its a sticky on a well known website


----------



## fryingsquirrel

vecktor said:


> I think this thread has no place in ADD, what little promise it had has degraded to a what should I buy thread.
> perhaps basic drug discussion is the place for it?


Why not use your magic mod stick to send there then?


----------



## Hammilton

again, I just ask that if it has to go anywhere (and obviously it's dropped off seriously) that it be cut where the stupidity starts to override the quality.  I suspect that's page 3 of nine...


----------



## kst

*strange colour?*

Hi dudes, i ordered for diméthocaine and received a tan light powder. 
Is dmc must not be white? what do you think it is?


----------



## Cface

Is DMC soluble in acetone?


----------



## MurphyClox

kst said:


> Hi dudes, i ordered for diméthocaine and received a tan light powder.
> Is dmc must not be white? what do you think it is?


How do you think would _anybody_ in here be able to answer that? How? There simply is no answer whatsoever to your question! You have a tan powder with entirely unknown nature - congratulations! 



Cface said:


> Is DMC soluble in acetone?


The free base most probably, any salt rather not.


Peace! - _Murphy_


----------



## sekio

Depending on trace impurities, dimethocaine can be any colour of the rainbow. If it was 100% pure it would be white I expect. Get it tested if you're really worried.


----------



## ebola?

As part of reality, it is already completely realistic. 

ebola


----------



## negrogesic

I was able to make a rather smooth smoking base using the crude baking soda method. The color of the 'rocks' are a like greenish-yellow, and unlike smoking the salt, the base smoked pretty cleanly, and had significant but transient oral local anesthesia. The high is reminiscent of crack-cocaine, with a immediate body high, dizziness, a sensation that one is 'floating', and some modest euphoria. It still does not hold a candle to crack-cocaine, and while it has a similar (albeit much weaker) body high, but not the overwhelming euphoria that one experiences with crack-cocaine. The CNS stimulation is rather weak, but then again, a big hit of crack-cocaine can make one feel drowsy. The profound 'mood-alternating' properties of crack cocaine is heavily dependent on its almost instantaneous 5-HT reuptake inhibition, and from my subjective evaluation of dimethocaine freebase smoke, I sensed very little 5-HT activity, with the effects being predominantly dopamine and nor epinephrine mediated.

 So yes, it gets you high, but it doesn't have the euphoric mood alteration properties of crack-cocaine. So basically, it makes you chase for a high that is simply not inherent in dimethocaine. If you want to feel dizzy and spacey for 10 minutes, go ahead, but to me, the compound is basically of very limited recreational value. It is not nearly as powerful and addictive as MDPV, which is a undisputedly power drug in its own right.  I do not see dimethocaine being a RC that will 'catch on' like MDPV. People will buy it maybe a few times, and realize it is not worth it. Yes, a psychoactive freebase can be easily made from dimethocaine, but I very much doubt that it will become an RC 'crack' epidemic. There are other legal  RC's that actually do have the potential for crack-like epidemic use, but I will not mention these compounds by name (I do not want these compounds to become available at headshops).

There is an RC being sold in a black package with some name like 'eight-ball'. It is NOT MDPV, it is dimethocaine hcl, and white rather pure, the drug is simply not worth it......


----------



## negrogesic

I was able to make a rather smooth smoking base using the crude baking soda method. The color of the 'rocks' are a like greenish-yellow, and unlike smoking the salt, the base smoked pretty cleanly, and had significant but transient oral local anesthesia. The high is reminiscent of crack-cocaine, with a immediate body high, dizziness, a sensation that one is 'floating', and some modest euphoria. It still does not hold a candle to crack-cocaine, and while it has a similar (albeit much weaker) body high, but not the overwhelming euphoria that one experiences with crack-cocaine. The CNS stimulation is rather weak, but then again, a big hit of crack-cocaine can make one feel drowsy. The profound 'mood-alternating' properties of crack cocaine is heavily dependent on its almost instantaneous 5-HT reuptake inhibition, and from my subjective evaluation of dimethocaine freebase smoke, I sensed very little 5-HT activity, with the effects being predominantly dopamine and nor epinephrine mediated.

 So yes, it gets you high, but it doesn't have the euphoric mood alteration properties of crack-cocaine. So basically, it makes you chase for a high that is simply not inherent in dimethocaine. If you want to feel dizzy and spacey for 10 minutes, go ahead, but to me, the compound is basically of very limited recreational value. It is not nearly as powerful and addictive as MDPV, which is a undisputedly power drug in its own right.  I do not see dimethocaine being a RC that will 'catch on' like MDPV. People will buy it maybe a few times, and realize it is not worth it. Yes, a psychoactive freebase can be easily made from dimethocaine, but I very much doubt that it will become an RC 'crack' epidemic. There are other legal  RC's that actually do have the potential for crack-like epidemic use, but I will not mention these compounds by name (I do not want these compounds to become available at headshops).

There is an RC being sold in a black package with some name like 'eight-ball'. It is NOT MDPV, it is dimethocaine hcl, and white rather pure, the drug is simply not worth it......


----------



## ebola?

No offense, but I'm a little skeptical of some of your inferences of 5ht effect-profiles from the character of experiences.  I'll admit that 5ht affinity must have something to do with coke's unique effects, but extension to things like high dose mdpv seem dubious.  Hell, I wonder whether 5ht efflux really plays that much of a role in meth's case, as selectivity for DA, strength, and duration explain a greater proportion of meth's unique feel.

For example, acutely dosed SSRIs tend not to impart of any of the attributes you claim 5ht reuptake inhibition to accord coke or high dose mdpv.  Now, I'm sure that speed of onset, binding affinity, and severity of 5ht blockade matter a lot, but the gulf between this '5ht reuptake inhibition feel' of stimulants and that of SSRIs is greater than the gulf between those long time-course RTI compounds and more typical DARIs.

But I don't know the story either... 

ebola


----------



## (zonk)

ebola? said:


> As part of reality, it is already completely realistic.
> 
> ebola



YES! lol


----------



## negrogesic

ebola? said:


> No offense, but I'm a little skeptical of some of your inferences of 5ht effect-profiles from the character of experiences.  I'll admit that 5ht affinity must have something to do with coke's unique effects, but extension to things like high dose mdpv seem dubious.  Hell, I wonder whether 5ht efflux really plays that much of a role in meth's case, as selectivity for DA, strength, and duration explain a greater proportion of meth's unique feel.
> 
> For example, acutely dosed SSRIs tend not to impart of any of the attributes you claim 5ht reuptake inhibition to accord coke or high dose mdpv.  Now, I'm sure that speed of onset, binding affinity, and severity of 5ht blockade matter a lot, but the gulf between this '5ht reuptake inhibition feel' of stimulants and that of SSRIs is greater than the gulf between those long time-course RTI compounds and more typical DARIs.
> 
> But I don't know the story either...
> 
> ebola



Yes, my SERTometer isn't always right, again, these are subjective experiences. 

However.........the speed of onset of a SERT ligand does have a major impact on how the compound is perceived. Beyond binding coefficients elements such as Tmax, Cmax/min, elements of AUC etc, etc, are extremely relevant. 

This not being just some opinion of mine; the value of these metrics as determinants of subjective effects are well-documented, and cocaine particularly has been studied extensively in this regard. 

And again, sure, my SERTometer may not always be right, but the human body is a rather sensitive analytic-diagnostic tool.......but yes, it takes "tuning" to use this inherently subjective instrument with as much objectivity as possible.....(yes, shaky logic, I know).......

But......as you know, fringe pharmacologists/med-chemists are know to utilize such equipment and make deductions accordingly.....


----------



## Aphex747

i think this thread would help ALOT more people if it were in the other drugs section with all the other RC Dandy threads. im interested in this as well, and price is lower with most reputable vendors these days. anyone care to update on their experiences and input on wether this one is worth checking out?? thanksss :   )


----------

